# Sticky  How to ID Striped, Hybrid and White Bass



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

IDENTIFICATION OF THE
TEMPERATE BASS













*Yellow bass* can be identified because they do not have a tooth patch on their tongue and the second spine of the anal fin is longer than the base of the anal fin. 
*White bass* can be identified because they have a single center tooth patch, and their stripes are faint. On a *white bass*, the first stripe below the lateral line is not distinct nor complete to tail.
Some *Striped Bass* may have broken lines, but the stripes of a fresh *hybrid* are distinct and definitely broken. The shape of the head can be a distinguishing characteristic between the *striped bass* and the *hybrid bass (wiper)*


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks Jeff, grreat post. S


----------



## tom_912 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Jeff!!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

For reference, tooth patches! They are the two pinkish things located in the center of this fishs tongue. It's really only helpful when distinguishing a white bass from a hybrid or small striper. Sometimes you can distinguish hybrid from striped bass by two tongue patches that are partially joined together.


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

Lol, thanks. I just posted under the Kiser post about telling the difference in them. This helps a lot because I wasn't really sure how to tell.


----------



## mangoverde (Sep 24, 2011)

fallen513 said:


> For reference, tooth patches! They are the two pinkish things located in the center of this fishs tongue. It's really only helpful when distinguishing a white bass from a hybrid or small striper. Sometimes you can distinguish hybrid from striped bass by two tongue patches that are partially joined together.


I caught an interesting one about a week ago. It was smallish, less than 12" and had a mixed bag of characteristics. It had a single tooth patch like a White Bass, but with some broken lines and multiple lines extending to the tail like a hybrid. I should have taken a picture. Most likely a released hybrid that favored the White Bass side or the result (1st gen, 2nd gen, ...) of a hybrid that successfully bred with a White Bass.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Great, accurate post. Lots of people don't realize the white perch is in that family too, the Morone Family. True basses. We don't have the yellow bass in NC, aren't they similar in habits to white bass?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

NCbassattack said:


> Great, accurate post. Lots of people don't realize the white perch is in that family too, the Morone Family. True basses. We don't have the yellow bass in NC, aren't they similar in habits to white bass?


Absolutely. Yellow bass, or sand bass are more or less identical to their brethren, with the exception they have much darker stripes and obviously, a more yellow tint. They don't get quite as big as mature white bass...but due to their southern nature the ones I've caught have been been bigger and more aggressive than any white bass I've caught. 

Love the moronids.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Morones are good to catch when largemouth fishing is slow. My best are:
Striper 31 pounds, Badin Lake
Hybrid 9 pounds, High Point City Lake
White bass 3 pounds, Lake Tillery
White perch est. one pound, Badin Lake


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Check this out.
5 pound 14 oz white bass.
http://www.ncwildlife.org/portals/0/Fishing/images/img_3c2_whitebass.jpg


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

That's a dandy !!:B


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

NCbassattack said:


> Check this out.
> 5 pound 14 oz white bass.
> http://www.ncwildlife.org/portals/0/Fishing/images/img_3c2_whitebass.jpg


was this white bass caught in ohio?? the record in ohio for white bass is a little over 4#. so that fish would be a new state record white bass in ohio. I think the record is something like 4# and 10 oz and was caught back in the early 80's.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> was this white bass caught in ohio?? the record in ohio for white bass is a little over 4#. so that fish would be a new state record white bass in ohio. I think the record is something like 4# and 10 oz and was caught back in the early 80's.


No Sir. That is our record from NC.

This is our state record striper, caught on a black Zoom trick worm! 66 pounds.
http://www.ncwildlife.org/portals/0/Fishing/images/tyler_shields_with_striper_state_record_2012.jpg

State record hybrid. 17 pounds.
http://www.ncwildlife.org/portals/0/Fishing/images/img_3c2_bodie.jpg


----------

